# WaterPump



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

I installed a new aftermarket waterpump in my Tiguan. This one is fully metal versus the cheap plastic VW. There are 5 bolts that go into engine block. 

I screwed them all and and was careful not to overtorque. The issue is that one of the bolts is not snug like the other 4. 

In a perfect world I would retap the block. 
The question is will I get away with leaving it. 4 of the bolts are snug and secure. 1 is right but continues to spin if you turn it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

In murphy's law, that's the bolt that will leak coolant.. Imo, If it keeps spinning around that loosely, I wouldn't trust it. You know, vibration, the constant movement when car is in motion bumps, etc.

You could take a chance and hope for the best. If you are not going to retap then at least put thread sealant on all the bolts. Some kind of Locktite sealant etc.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

My money would be on guaranteed to leak. If not immediately, shortly thereafter.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

It's sometimes painful to have to rework something to make it right, but you're never sorry that you did it afterwards!

On the other hand, skipping a critical step is only worth the risk if you don't mind the pain and inconvenience of tearing everything out to get back into that same spot to rework it at a later date.

Don't forget, too, that things only break when you are using them and need them to work! That's typically the worst time to develop a repair plan on a vehicle because the fact that it broke while you're using it and relying on it means that you're also AWAY from HOME and do NOT have YOUR tools and resources to do the work!

Do it right the first time and call it DONE.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Just asking, but did you reuse the bolts and put them in the same spots? Some may be slightly shorter. Just asking.


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

3onthetree said:


> Just asking, but did you reuse the bolts and put them in the same spots? Some may be slightly shorter. Just asking.




I used new bolts that were the same size and put them in the appropriate holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

You can buy a cheap (less than $20) tap and die set from Harbor Freight. 



https://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/tap-die.html


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I asked that b/c you didn't specify any cause with the original bolt or putting the new one in. Test the old bolt, if same result, then tap it. Just wanted to make sure b/c there isn't too odd an angle and you're not torqueing the pump bolts like on a head, so it should be harder to strip.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

If you go the tap and die route, you probably want to use metric, otherwise that new bolt and hole may be the only SAE one on the vehicle.
Are you certain all the bolts and holes are the same diameter and depth? Normally one would think so but unusual design situations exist.


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

I would do tap and die if I had a bit more experience. At this point - sadly - have to tow it to shop. Will also save me huge hassle putting everything back again anyway. 

Anything I need to worry about in terms of disconnected fuel lines? I believe it’s disconnected at the high pressure fuel pump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If you're just having it towed, no need to worry about fuel lines, as long as they're plugged.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

If the bolt is turning without tightening and the bolt threads are good, the hole is now bigger. Now it's Heli-Coil time.:vs_cool:


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

Ya. Got a mobile mechanic coming now who has lots of experience. For a DIYer this sucks but money is worth not having to deal with this issue anymore. 

I tried 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

As Brainbucket said Heli-Coil was the life saver.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Just make sure to ask the Mobile Mechanic to pack his drill bit and tap with grease to make sure that all metal pieces get captured and removed so they don't end up circulating through your engine and potentially accumulating into a flow restricting knot somewhere inside your block.

ALSO... if you can, make sure that you watch him do the job... you'll be prepared to do something similar at a later point instead of having to call someone in to finish the job.


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

Oh just an update. Got the thing in no issue. Mobile mechanic confirmed the bolts were in just fine. I think the big mistake was I was not using a 1/4” ratchet. If you use 3’8” you don’t get an idea of how litre torque you need. Anyway he was a VW/Audi tech so just had him put everything back together in 2 hours which saved me 10 hours probably. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't see any signs of a gasket.?


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

ron45 said:


> I don't see any signs of a gasket.?




What do you mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

